# air flow and the later intel cpu



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

found this the pdf's are worth looking at
intel seems concerned about case temps
http://www.intel.com/cd/channel/res...st_info/eng_dsk_tested_source_lists/53211.htm


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

very intresting, but it is from 2003, and i was doing this stuff a year earlyer. but i have to dissagree with them on the side vent. i put it much closer to the cpu fan so that it did get most if not all the fresh air. the cooler the cpu, the cooler the case, the better it runs, and the higher you can over clock it :grin: . then i had two fans in the front and two in the back to draw air across everything else. now my new tower has 4 fans in the front and one in the side blowing in, two in the back and 1 in the top plus the ps fan blowing out, all glowing blue (well the 4 in front arn't, but you can't see those) and its very pretty.


----------

